# Trẻ hết ho đờm, đau họng chỉ trong 3 ngày bằng lê và mật ong



## nusy

*Trong đông y, quả lê có vị chua, tính mát có tác dụng trong việc giảm ho, tiêu đờm, tiêu độc, thanh nhiệt.*

Quả lê kết hợp với táo đỏ, mật ong tạo nên bài thuốc quý giúp trị ho, long đờm hiệu quả ngay tại nhà. Dưới đây là công thức trị ho, long đờm cho trẻ hiệu quả chỉ trong 3 ngày mà nhiều bà mẹ đã áp dụng để chữa khỏi ho đờm cho con nhỏ ngay tại nhà:



​
_Nguyên liệu:_

– 1 quả lê

– 3 quả táo đỏ

– Một ít kỳ tử

– Mật ong

– Muối

– Nồi hấp

_Cách làm:_

– Lê cắt nắp khoét rỗng ruột, xay nhuyễn rồi chắt lấy nước (bỏ hạt trước khi xay).

– Ngâm 3 quả táo đỏ và một ít kỳ tử vào nước ấm 15p.

– Cho nước lê, táo đỏ, kỳ tử, 3 thìa mật ong cùng vài hạt muối vào quả lê, đun cách thủy lửa nhỏ tầm 15p. Ăn ngay lúc nóng để thấy hiệu quả.



​
Trẻ nhỏ có thể thay mật ong bằng đường phèn.

*Công dụng của mật ong*

Cấu tạo của mật ong chủ yếu bao gồm nước và sucrose, là một sản phẩm có thể lưu trữ được lâu mà không cần sử dụng các chất bảo quản. Thành phần chính có trong mật ong là cacbon – hydrat chống chất ô xy hóa, không chứa cholesterol và chất béo.

Thêm vào đó, mật ong còn có chứa các axit amin và khoáng chất, vì vậy sử dụng mật ong thường xuyên đều đặn sẽ giúp cho sức đề kháng của cơ thể được tăng cường.

Mật ong được xem là chất kháng sinh tự nhiên, có khả năng ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của các vi khuẩn gây bệnh. Từ xa xưa, người ta đã biết ứng dụng mật ong trong các bài thuốc chữa trị các chứng viêm nhiễm, đặc biệt rất hiệu quả khi điều trị các bệnh lý về đường hô hấp như viêm amidan, viêm họng, viêm mũi dị ứng….

Để sử dụng mật ong, mọi người có thể sử dụng riêng lẻ mật ong hoặc cũng có thể kết hợp cùng những nguyên liệu khác cũng sẽ phát huy được hiệu quả của thảo dược này.

*Công dụng của quả lê*

Theo y dược học cổ truyền, lê vị ngọt, tính mát, hơi chua, có tác dụng thanh nhiệt, nhuận phế, tiêu đờm, giảm ho, dưỡng huyết, nhuận trường, tiêu độc…, dùng chữa các bệnh thuộc nhiệt, sốt do bệnh phổi, đờm nhiều, viêm họng, viêm khí phế quản…

Lê là thức ăn quý đứng đầu trăm quả (bách quả chi tông) về tư âm nhuận táo, thanh nhiệt tiêu đờm, chữa chủ yếu gần hết các bệnh ở bộ máy hô hấp.



​
Y học hiện đại cũng ghi nhận lê có tác dụng hạ huyết áp, có lợi cho tim mạch. Như vậy, những người bị cao huyết áp, mắc bệnh tim mạch, viêm gan, xơ gan và những người hay bị váng đầu, hoa mắt, ù tai, chóng mặt, tim đập hồi hộp… ăn lê rất tốt.

*Công dụng của quả táo đỏ*

Theo Đông y, táo đỏ có tính giữ nhiệt, vị cam, giàu dinh dưỡng như protein, lipit, đường, can xi, phốt pho, sắt, và nhiều loại vitamin A, C, B1, B2, caroten…có tác dụng làm đẹp da, bổ tỳ, bổ huyết, chống lão hóa… Vì thế, sử dụng táo đỏ để chế biến món ăn và bài thuốc đã trở nên rất phổ biến.

Táo đỏ phơi khô pha thay trà lấy nước uống sẽ rất tốt cho những người gặp các vấn đề ở gan, giúp thải độc tốt trong gan và đặc biệt là tăng protein huyết thanh cho cơ thể. Trà táo đỏ giúp dưỡng họng tốt cho những người phải làm các công việc cần giao tiếp nhiều như: nhân viên kinh doanh, ca sĩ, giáo viên…

Ngâm rượu táo đỏ uống giúp máu lưu thông tốt hơn, tốt cho người mắc các bệnh ở tim mạch… Bên cạnh bài thuốc từ táo đỏ thì món ăn có nguyên liệu từ táo đỏ cũng rất được ưa chuộng.

Đối với người lớn có thể cho thêm gừng nữa các bạn nhé, còn với trẻ không nên cho gừng, dễ bị cay nóng ạ!!

_Nguồn: Bacsicongdong_​


----------



## Tiểu Hoài

Mật ong được xem là chất kháng sinh tự nhiên, có khả năng ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của các vi khuẩn gây bệnh. Từ xa xưa, người ta đã biết ứng dụng mật ong trong các bài thuốc chữa trị các chứng viêm nhiễm


----------



## Hoangnguyen

*"THANH LỌC" MỌI LOẠI GAME VÀ WEB ĐEN TRÊN MÁY TÍNH CHO CON*
Máy tính gia đình là nơi cực kỳ "cạm bẫy" với các trẻ nhỏ trong nhà bởi sự thu hút của các loại game online, web đen, web độc hại chứa virus,...vô hình chung khiến trẻ trở nên nghiện Internet, mê game, thay đổi tâm sinh lý, bạo lực mạng,....
Chính vì điều đó, PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU đã ra đời, do VTEC - đơn vị đi đầu trong các sản phẩm phần mềm giáo dục tại Việt Nam - sản xuất!
Phần mềm diệt web được ra đời với mục tiêu THANH LỌC toàn bộ những ấn phẩm xấu, đường link độc hại và hiểm nguy trên mạng đối với con em trong gia đình.
—





 CHẶN WEB THEO MONG MUỐN
Các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể chặn các đường link web mà bố mẹ không an tâm khi giao máy tính cho con. Đặc biệt là các đường link về game online hoặc web 18+,...đảm bảo con có không gian mạng an toàn tuyệt đối, không bị xao lãng và chìm đắm vào việc khác khi đang học trực tuyến. Hiện trong CSDL của VAPU đã có hơn 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn. Danh sách này được cập nhật hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của VAPU.





 CÀI ĐẶT KHUNG GIỜ VÀO MÁY
Phần mềm cho phép bố mẹ quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập Internet. Ngoài thời gian đó, máy tính sẽ tự động khóa tính năng vào mạng. Tính năng cho phép bố mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khung giờ hoặc chọn bật - tắt trong trường hợp có việc gấp





 THEO DÕI NHẬT KÝ SỬ DỤNG
Phần mềm có tính năng lưu trữ lại lịch sử truy cập website, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra lại những hoạt động của con trên Internet khi bố mẹ không có mặt





 BÁO CÁO TỰ ĐỘNG
VAPU có tính nắng chụp màn hình và đều đặn gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ về thông tin sử dụng máy tính của các con ở nhà. Bố mẹ dù đi đâu cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm nắm bắt sát sao tình hình học hành của con.





 TỰ ĐỘNG CHẶN GAME OFFLINE
Tính năng mới nhất được phát triển của VAPU, cho phép chặn mọi hoạt động cài đặt game vào máy, dù là chơi Offline, các con sẽ chỉ được phép cài đặt những gì trong tầm kiểm soát của bố mẹ
—
Một phần mềm thực sự cần thiết và không thể thiếu trong các gia đình có con nhỏ, đang trong tuổi tò mò về Internet và rất dễ sa ngã vào những điều độc hại!
Giá chỉ 500K/1 năm sử dụng phần mềm. Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ máy tính VAPU





 Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html





 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

cách hay ạ


----------

